# Monster Cypripedium in my front garden



## edkravcik (May 27, 2015)

Obtained at a local orchid show about 10 years ago as a division with 2 eyes. 

Blooms religiously last week of May every year with zero special care and steadily increases each year

Last year there were 97 flowers. I have over 110 this year


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2015)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2015)

Nice. That's a southern small yellow ladyslipper? Only group of that I've ever seen had around 100 flowers in a clump maybe 4' across, very compact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edkravcik (May 28, 2015)

Quite honestly it wasn't labelled when I purchased it. It was $10 at the SOOS members table at their show so I took a chance. 

It is small. Stands about 12-14 inches tall. I know that there is some disagreement as to whether the yellow slippers are one or several species so I won't speculate as to exactly what to call it


----------



## phrag guy (May 28, 2015)

great clump


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2015)

That is amazing!!! Awesome ...you certainly picked the right place for it!:clap:


----------



## My Green Pets (May 28, 2015)

Would love to see a handful of the soil, to see what it is composed of!


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2015)

Do you grow it in full sun?


----------



## edkravcik (May 28, 2015)

Northern exposure. Gets about 2 hours direct sun midday and indirect light the rest of the day

The soil I am ashamed to say is terrible. Just soil with nothing added and a top dress of cedar mulch. It never gets fertilizer. Every other plant in that garden has had to be replaced because they can't take the location and soil. But this guy is virtually indestructible ( hope I didn't just jinx it)

As for climate/geography- I am in the Niagara region of Ontario on the southern shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2015)

Whatever the name is that looks great.

Thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2015)

Just awesome, naturalized.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2015)

Those small flowered parviflorum varieties sure can make big clumps. Awesome! Does it have a sweet scent?


----------



## MaryPientka (May 29, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## edkravcik (May 29, 2015)

I have not detected any scent but I had my nose broken twice when I was younger so I have a very poor sense of smell.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 29, 2015)

Yeah, cypripedium make for great yard plants! 
Yours look wonderful in a big clump.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2015)

great display


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 30, 2015)

WOUAH!

Congrats!


----------



## aquacorps (May 30, 2015)

Are you on the escarpment? (hope I spelled it right). My X-wife had family in St Cath. I miss N-O-T-L


----------



## edkravcik (May 31, 2015)

I am right in St. Catharines on the lake across from Port Dalhousie. 

The lake and location really helps to keep temperatures more moderate in the winter and more humid in the summer. It may well be part of the reason the Cyp in the garden does so well even though it normally is, I understand, naturally found further south.


----------



## John M (May 31, 2015)

Wow! Well grown! Perhaps the poor soil is part of what it likes? 'Would love to see a bigger, clearer photo. That plant is really something! I've seen this variety (It looks like parviflorum v. parviflorum), growing up North too. It's range is pretty large; but, they all don't clump like that! Congrats!


----------

